# So tell me about the nexus 4



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 22, 2013)

So went second hand at Xmas, for a mobile smart phone, and wish I hadn't.  3 months later I'm looking for something new. Got £250 to spare on a new phone. Heard good things about the nexus 4, especially for the price.

So, if I buy one off google play, can I stick my payg 3 sim in it? Is it a decent phone? Anything I should be wary of? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 23, 2013)

It's really good. The only fault I have with it is really, really slippy. The back is glass and unless the surface it is on is perfectly flat or sticky, it's gonna fall on the floor.

Someone told me this on the big Nexus 4 thread (I forgot who, sorry!) and I thought they were exaggerating. They weren't. It's like a really viscous liquid: it _will_ flow to the lowest point available to it.

Other than that, quality! Get one


----------



## slainte (Mar 23, 2013)

Well and this is only my personal opinion. I have an iphone 5 and I have bought a Nexus 4 ...even though im have 4G each and everytime I enter a tube and come out I have to either reset my iphone airplane mode several times to pick up a signal OR reset restart the thing.  I had the same problem with the 4GS I had the handset replaced the SIM replaced..Didnt really make a difference.
The Nexus though even though I have added giffgaff not the best works and really well and I think is a better phone. That slippery thing  ie the gorilla glass both sides  also means that its easy to clean. Really crisp and bright and considering I have big fingers is a better phone for me. I would recommend a Nexus 4 over an iphone. And I had a 4GS..reception was crap...I even moved several providers O2 Orange etc....it didn't matter. I think that the iphone is great for retrieve and back up all contacts messages etc. etc. and restore if you go to another model ...but in use...Im not that delighted as much.
But considering you can get icloud sync for Android now I think migration is not much of an issue. Also google play has really come on a lot and its different to Apple yes but not a poor cousin by any means.
Again this is my own opinion.
Although I will need to think about things further down the line as I will have to move off my google authenticator which I use for my googlemail account and some other services using this app. Its on Android granted but the way to think or view this is..

Many people excluding the weirdo wait all night for the iphone release brigade will tell you it has issues with the iphone and its getting dated...

Those who have bought a Nexus 4 ...generally only have good things to say about it.

And there is a patch coming which should eventually potentially enable you to use LTE..yep this can be done in Canada for example and when the playing field opens up here Im sure one of the providers will be on the correct bandwidth for it.

For the price I personally think its better than the Galaxy S3 if you don't need to have the ability to add an SD card to the phone.


----------



## thriller (Mar 23, 2013)

..


----------



## grit (Apr 4, 2013)

Ms grit's nexus four arrived today she is very happy with it. I've spent a few minutes with it and its a great device.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2013)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> It's really good. The only fault I have with it is really, really slippy. The back is glass and unless the surface it is on is perfectly flat or sticky, it's gonna fall on the floor.
> 
> Someone told me this on the big Nexus 4 thread (I forgot who, sorry!) and I thought they were exaggerating. They weren't. It's like a really viscous liquid: it will flow to the lowest point available to it.
> 
> Other than that, quality! Get one



Do Otterbox do a case?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 4, 2013)

Its a great phone. Does everything you'd want. powerful. looks nice. cheap. solid

and as fez say- insanely slippery.. he isn't joking. I've watched mine slip off some really flat surfaces. its like derren brown is using a camera trick to make it happen


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 4, 2013)

N4 is awesome. Just buy a slip-on rubber case, sorted


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2013)

It represents incredible value for money. You won't get anything even remotely as good for the price.


----------



## Firky (Apr 4, 2013)

I thought I'd look on YT for this sliding phenomenon; you lot weren't joking. Loads of videos like this.


----------



## Firky (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, I've had mine since last Thursday and am v happy.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 4, 2013)

Can I add my name to the list of satisfied Nexus 4 customers.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Apr 5, 2013)

I've only got good things to say about mine.  I actually resent having to use iOS for a workphone now, and find it very limiting compared to Android.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 5, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Can I add my name to the list of satisfied Nexus 4 customers.


Me too.  I liked mine so much I insisted Mrs Bears got one as well.  She really likes hers too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2013)

Might be getting one of these soon...


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 15, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Might be getting one of these soon...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2013)

Fez909 said:


>


 
Might. Been offered one for free mainly for work and testing purposes but it's not a done deal. Hope it does happen though, it's a nice looking phone.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 15, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Might. Been offered one for free mainly for work and testing purposes but it's not a done deal. Hope it does happen though, it's a nice looking phone.


 
Yep, I think you'll like it. I doubt you'll replace your iPhone for it, though? I don't see any reason anyone would have to swap these days as both platforms are so mature. And presumably you've spent a fair bit in the app store.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Yep, I think you'll like it. I doubt you'll replace your iPhone for it, though? I don't see any reason anyone would have to swap these days as both platforms are so mature. And presumably you've spent a fair bit in the app store.


 
Well...the money spent is less an issue than the cross platform apps these days. I'm a big user of Evernote and Spotify so wouldn't have much trouble migrating if I thought the user experience was superior rather than equal.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 15, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Well...the money spent is less an issue than the cross platform apps these days. I'm a big user of Evernote and Spotify so wouldn't have much trouble migrating if I thought the user experience was superior rather than equal.


 
I don't use either on mobiles, but I'd guess it won't be superior. It could be equal, though. I'm guessing the bigger screen size is the one thing you'll like the most.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 22, 2013)

I love mine, it's amazing - does everything I need it to and more. I have less trouble with it sliding off things than I have dropping it (cos I'm clumsy). I don't think you'd regret it if you got one. Unless you're a huge iphone fan and don't like anything which isn't apple...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 27, 2013)

Mine just snapped.

In my pocket, i squatted down, it went crack and there's now a fan shaped serries of cracks all over the screen. Utterly fubar. I'm checking with Google on the warranty now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2013)

Ouch, that doesn't sound good!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 28, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ouch, that doesn't sound good!


Yup, significant lack of amusement about it.

Google don't exactly have the greatest RMA process. 8 emails in and they've said that they never replace phones with cracked screens and imply that having a phone in a pocket is less within warranty than 'merely dropping' it...


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Mine just snapped.
> 
> In my pocket, i squatted down, it went crack and there's now a fan shaped serries of cracks all over the screen. Utterly fubar. I'm checking with Google on the warranty now.


No warranty is going to cover you breaking the screen yourself. Replacement is around £80 - £120 or you can do it yourself:



More here: http://www.reddit.com/r/nexus4/comments/17b94w/repairing_in_the_uk/


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 29, 2013)

editor said:


> No warranty is going to cover you breaking the screen yourself. Replacement is around £80 - £120 or you can do it yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> More here: http://www.reddit.com/r/nexus4/comments/17b94w/repairing_in_the_uk/


Perhaps but I'm still righteously pissed that it broke when I did nothing wrong to it

RROD turf if they sold a declvice thqt wasn't fit for use.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Perhaps but I'm still righteously pissed that it broke when I did nothing wrong to it
> 
> RROD turf if they sold a declvice thqt wasn't fit for use.


Screens don't break on their own. Yours broke because of the pressure you put on it when you squatted down. You were really unlucky and you have my sympathies, but it's hardly an uncommon experience (with all phones).


----------



## Firky (May 29, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Mine just snapped.
> 
> In my pocket, i squatted down, it went crack and there's now a fan shaped serries of cracks all over the screen. Utterly fubar. I'm checking with Google on the warranty now.


 

I broke the first iPhone I had doing exactly that - nice clean break through the glass and internals.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 2, 2013)

editor said:


> Screens don't break on their own. Yours broke because of the pressure you put on it when you squatted down. You were really unlucky and you have my sympathies, but it's hardly an uncommon experience (with all phones).


It did but if they're selling something that's so fragile that it isn't fit for purpose they should be paying for repairs. See the reference to the Xbox 360 and the red ring of death. A device that just wasn't capable of surviving what it was sold to do. It's also the first time i've ever had a screen break on me.

But you're right, they're going to be fuck all use. To make things even better i've got a screen lock, since my screen is FUBAR i can't type in my PIN which means i can't get my photos off. Google support's response: "try googling it". Fucking awful support team.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> It did but if they're selling something that's so fragile that it isn't fit for purpose they should be paying for repairs.


I don't think the Nexus 4's screen is any more or less fragile than most other smartphones. Yours broke because you were unfortunate to apply too much pressure to it when you bent down. 

Re: your pics - wre you not using Google+/Dropbox? Mine are set to automatically upload.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 3, 2013)

editor said:


> I don't think the Nexus 4's screen is any more or less fragile than most other smartphones. Yours broke because you were unfortunate to apply too much pressure to it when you bent down.
> 
> Re: your pics - wre you not using Google+/Dropbox? Mine are set to automatically upload.


Which brings up n interesting question, how would you or I know if they were? Its only logical that a very cheap high powered phone may cut corners and it's not like LG have a good.name. I saw one blog which claimed the screen thickness was way down on the 4 vs the 960.

And no, I hadn't


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Which brings up n interesting question, how would you or I know if they were? Its only logical that a very cheap high powered phone may cut corners and it's not like LG have a good.name. I saw one blog which claimed the screen thickness was way down on the 4 vs the 960.


Well, it's made of Gorilla Glass which is pretty damn tough.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2013)

A colleague has just got one so had a proper good play with it today, nice feel to it, far better than any Samsung I've used (they always feel cheap and plasticky to me). Battery life is said to be ok, very fast phone too, apps open very quickly and the apps I'd be using a lot look quite nice too...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Well, it's made of Gorilla Glass which is pretty damn tough.


If you just use that strength to make it thinner then that doesnt count for much. Which is what theblogimplied


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 3, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> A colleague has just got one so had a proper good play with it today, nice feel to it, far better than any Samsung I've used (they always feel cheap and plasticky to me). Battery life is said to be ok, very fast phone too, apps open very quickly and the apps I'd be using a lot look quite nice too...


The battery life was good as long as you dont play games, then it burns through it in seconds and gets very hot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> The battery life was good as long as you dont play games, then it burns through it in seconds and gets very hot.


 

Really? That aint good, games are one of the things I do a lot of on my iPhone...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 3, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Really? That aint good, games are one of the things I do a lot of on my iPhone...


I exaggerate slightly but it really does run hot, hotter than the Nexus S or S3 both of which i've used in similar situations (although to be fair not as much gaming even on the S3). So hot that you can't max out the CPU without putting it in a freezer. http://www.anandtech.com/show/6440/google-nexus-4-review/3

It's probably the worst of the top end smartphones about for battery life.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm getting really good battery life from mine, optimizing app management and display settings etc has made all the difference.

Have had it a few months now, am very pleased with it!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 3, 2013)

Until mine shattered and got stuck in my bleeding flesh i too was happy with it. Top tip, try to bleed on any shards you get stuck in your hands as it makes finding them with tweezers easier. The glass is both thin and remarkably clear.

I might get a screen protector once/if I ever get this repaired.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 12, 2013)

Mine just broke. Dropped on the floor. Well fucked off. Known for shattering easily as well, according to google (searches, obviously not admitted by the company...)

Gorilla glass? my rosy red arse. 

Wouldn't mind if it wasn't so fucking expensive to replace. No wonder the cunts flog them so cheaply; if they break this easily they'll make all they're profit on replacement screens.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 12, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Mine just broke. Dropped on the floor. Well fucked off. Known for shattering easily as well, according to google (searches, obviously not admitted by the company...)
> 
> Gorilla glass? my rosy red arse.
> 
> Wouldn't mind if it wasn't so fucking expensive to replace. No wonder the cunts flog them so cheaply; if they break this easily they'll make all they're profit on replacement screens.


Mine has a crack it too. Its not fatal though. Just across the bit below the 'buttons' 

Have you looked in to replacing it yourself?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2013)

Did you have *any *protection on it whatsoever or did it land on a corner?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did you have *any *protection on it whatsoever or did it land on a corner?



Yeah, had a case. Flip cover, which was "un flipped". 

Hit the bottom. Some of the number buttons for my pin don't work.

Gonna have to replace it myself. 80 dollars for a new screen, is the cheapest I can see. Dunno what that is in metric - over £50, no doubt.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2013)

The thing I discovered when looking at smartphones was that they can't be particularly smart if they can't even be bothered to put holes in for a wrist strap

A lot of people think wrist straps are naff, but if it's going to save your phone from drops...


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 14, 2013)

Fuck it, just dropped mine and smashed the screen. The slippery little bastard. Can't be arsed with fixing it myself, will sell on ebay as broken and get a new one.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The thing I discovered when looking at smartphones was that they can't be particularly smart if they can't even be bothered to put holes in for a wrist strap
> 
> A lot of people think wrist straps are naff, but if it's going to save your phone from drops...


 
You can get cases with lanyard holes:
http://www.rearthusa.com/google-nexus-4-ringke-slim-case

Or make 'em yourself: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37480033


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 14, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Mine has a crack it too. Its not fatal though. Just across the bit below the 'buttons'
> 
> Have you looked in to replacing it yourself?


 
Are you me?

We were both posting about the anti-friction properties of this phone. We were both posting about how we don't like to put it in a case 'cos it looks shit. And now we've both dropped our phones and suffered minor damage...in the same place!


----------



## Firky (Jun 14, 2013)

Lunatik make excellent cases, they're apparently developing one for the N4. They're not cheap - about £40 for a new one but a small price to pay to protect your phone.

https://www.lunatik.com/

Best of all they have a small rubber square on hte back to make it grip to surfaces


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 14, 2013)

Firky said:


> Lunatik make excellent cases, they're apparently developing one for the N4. They're not cheap - about £40 for a new one but a small price to pay to protect your phone.
> 
> https://www.lunatik.com/
> 
> Best of all they have a small rubber square on hte back to make it grip to surfaces


 
I'm sure it does the job, but fuck that! I'm not turning my phone into a tank that I carry around.

"Thinnest phone ever! Lightest phone ever!"

*puts amour plating on it*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2013)

editor said:


> You can get cases with lanyard holes:
> http://www.rearthusa.com/google-nexus-4-ringke-slim-case
> 
> Or make 'em yourself: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37480033


 
Yeah, I've seen it, but it seems the Rearth Ringke is the *only *one out there that does have holes, but people say there's barely any lip to protect the front (although I've seen seen videos where people show the front glass isn't touching surfaces if laid front down).  Have also seen the DIY method.


----------



## Firky (Jun 14, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I'm sure it does the job, but fuck that! I'm not turning my phone into a tank that I carry around.
> 
> "Thinnest phone ever! Lightest phone ever!"
> 
> *puts amour plating on it*


 

Otterbox make good cases too - and they're a lot cheaper without adding too much bulk... but if you want your phone to have thermonuclear protection there's Lunatik


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 14, 2013)

Why can't phone manufacturers make phones which have something similar to rubber on the outside? I know Nokia did one years ago but they put so much rubber on it, it looked like it was a scuba-diving gadget rather than a phone.

I bet there's a material which has similar properties to rubber but is more durable and looks better which, instead of chrome, could be used to surround the screen on phones like the Nexus without them looking shit or increasing the size.

Things people want in a phone: damage resistance, better battery.

Things phone manufacturers think people want in a phone: thinner, lighter, glass backs, barometers.


----------



## Firky (Jun 14, 2013)

I am sure my folks got a PAYG mobile thrown in with their Land Rover, it was supposed to be as rugged as the Land Rover.

E2A here it is in Fiennes' bloody hands.

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/land-rovers-cell-phone-passes-off-road-test-7791.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2013)

Came across this on the Nexus forums



> Just an update, probably only relevant to UK buyers. Having taken legal advice (my partner is a solicitor) I was directed to the Sale of Goods Act (1979) (Amended), specifically Section 14: Implied terms about quality or fitness, (2B) (e) durability. Basically bought items are required to be of a reasonable quality and to last a reasonable amount of time. This issue with cracking/smashing - apart from where it's your fault, eg. a drop - means that the device has not lasted a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> Having presented this information to Google via their Play Store customer services, I have been authorised to receive a replacement, with the catch being that there will be an authorisation hold on my account for the value of the device, pending their receipt of the faulty device (to stop me holding on to, or selling, the defective device).
> 
> ...


 

There also seems to be a big problem with backs cracking around the speaker.  Loads of people have said it's happened to them without them evening dropping the phone


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Why can't phone manufacturers make phones which have something similar to rubber on the outside? I know Nokia did one years ago but they put so much rubber on it, it looked like it was a scuba-diving gadget rather than a phone.
> 
> I bet there's a material which has similar properties to rubber but is more durable and looks better which, instead of chrome, could be used to surround the screen on phones like the Nexus without them looking shit or increasing the size.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the Samsung S4 Active will do the job for you. 






http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-ga...y-announced-for-rugged-water-splashing-types/


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 14, 2013)

editor said:


> Sounds like the Samsung S4 Active will do the job for you.
> 
> http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-ga...y-announced-for-rugged-water-splashing-types/


 
Looks good. Nearly perfect, in fact.

Get rid of the buttons, make it a Google edition (or whatever it's called) and I'd be happy with that (in two years when it's time for a new phone )


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh how I wish I had bought a case. 

Just dropped my Nexus and the tiny crack has now become an all over shatter. Where can I get it fixed?

joustmaster Be extra careful now. It doesn't take much to kill it after the minor damage has been done.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Sounds like the Samsung S4 Active will do the job for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bugger. I'd have waited for that. I am glad though that we're now getting full spec smartphones with decent protection!


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 16, 2013)

So I managed to replace the screen. It's not too difficult, you can get the screen on eBay for £60, but i'd recommend getting the whole front assembly including the silver bezel if you can, would make it a lot easier.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm going to sell it though, got an HTC one which is amazing. Build quality is incredible.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 17, 2013)

Woke up this morning and realised I can't justify keeping the HTC one, nice as it is, it just seems daft having a now working Nexus 4 that I was perfectly happy with before I smashed it and then spending £480 on a phone I don't really need.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 17, 2013)

I took mine to Carphone Warehouse's "Geek Squad" today after reading a recommendation. £79, 72 hour turnaround. Fixed "to manufacturer standard" apparently, which they say means the warranty stays intact.

Will report back once it's done to see if it looks OK etc.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 20, 2013)

Right then.

Got my phone back today from Geek Squad. Really can't fault them. They have replaced the screen and the silver edging and it looks brand new. I was going to do it myself, but the cheapest place I could find the screen and edging together (it's easier to get the edging including than removing the screen apparently) was £80. So I've had this fixed and kept the warranty intact for £1 less, and it only took two days (it was ready yesterday but I couldn't get in to town). They text you when it's done.

 from me.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 21, 2013)

Getting the screen off the edging was an absolute pain in the arse and has left my edging visibly pockmarked. For £20 more I reckon you made the better call.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 22, 2013)

Mine should be on the way back, no Geek squad within easy commute so it went in the post to a central repair centre. Again £80.
I'm toying with the idea of flogging it and getting one of these: http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/tablets/asus-fonepad-1133860/review


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 24, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Mine should be on the way back, no Geek squad within easy commute so it went in the post to a central repair centre. Again £80.
> I'm toying with the idea of flogging it and getting one of these: http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/tablets/asus-fonepad-1133860/review


I've got one of those. I really like it, it suits me just fine. Does everything I need it to.
Only downsides are looking like a prat holding it up to your head using it as a phone, easily sorted by using headphones. And it's not gorilla glass so can easily get scratched if not in a case and it's a smudge magnet.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 7, 2013)

Right,  I can't believe this. 

I'm sat with the phone in my hands and I notice the back is getting hot.  I turned it around to have a look and put my hand in it and it was really quite warm. Then I turn it back round and carry on using it and I hear and feel a 'click'.  I look at the back again and there's a crack along the glass back! It's really thin, and you can't feel it,  but obviously now it's weakened. 

Had this happened to anyone else? Will LG believe me that I haven't dropped it? It sounds so unbelievable that a crack just appears like that. If it hadn't have happened while I was holding the phone I would have assumed I'd dropped it. I knew the glass on these was a mistake. FFS.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jul 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Will LG believe me that I haven't dropped it? .


 
When claiming under warranty I thought they used the data from the accelerometer work out if the phone had been dropped? If so then you've got that in your favour, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 7, 2013)

Elvis Parsley said:


> When claiming under warranty I thought they used the data from the accelerometer work out if the phone had been dropped? If so then you've got that in your favour, I could be wrong though.


Well, the phone has been dropped.  Many times. But none of those drops caused this crack.

I don't see how they could differentiate between a drop which might cause a crack and one that wouldn't. I guess it's just suck it and see.

*sigh*

I only got it back two weeks ago after having the front replaced.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Well, the phone has been dropped. Many times. But none of those drops caused this crack.
> 
> I don't see how they could differentiate between a drop which might cause a crack and one that wouldn't. I guess it's just suck it and see.
> 
> ...


 

I read of someone whose glass cracked from a dramatic temperature change (think they'd just got off a plane in Canada in winter or something).


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 7, 2013)

Maybe that's why mine cracked. 

As I mentioned,  it got very hot just before it cracked.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Maybe that's why mine cracked.
> 
> As I mentioned, it got very hot just before it cracked.


 
I think his had just come from a warm place (the plane) to a cold place though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2013)

Ah, here's someone mentioning it (in Canada), but a different person

http://www.androidincanada.ca/android-phones/nexus-4-glass-cracks-from-temperature-change/


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 7, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think his had just come from a warm place (the plane) to a cold place though.


Don't suppose you remember where you saw it? 

Would be interesting to read the thread to see if there's any similarities like shape of the crack or whatever. I wonder if they look different to impact cracks? Mine is curved rather than jagged. 

When I smashed the front they were jagged cracks in straight lines.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2013)

Discussion here as well

http://forums.androidcentral.com/go...cing-cracking-problems-due-glass-backing.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Don't suppose you remember where you saw it?
> 
> Would be interesting to read the thread to see if there's any similarities like shape of the crack or whatever. I wonder if they look different to impact cracks? Mine is curved rather than jagged.
> 
> When I smashed the front they were jagged cracks in straight lines.


 
No sorry.  It may actually be that one mentioned in Post 74, and there wasn't a plane involved 

I've also read of loads of people getting a crack around where the speaker at the back is and they've only had the phone in their pocket


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2013)

Article here

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Here...-the-glass-back-on-the-Google-Nexus-4_id37141


----------



## slainte (Jul 11, 2013)

Well hear is a little known thing about the Nexus 4 ..even though its not advertised as a 4G phone it has the capability ..

Dial 
*#*#4636#*#*

takes you to settings which are hidden select phone settings scroll down past the writing to the WCDMA preferred and then choose the options ..

You can see LTE there...if only someone released a micro SIM with 4G....but they don't ..however its there in future if other vendors open up to 4G other than on a nano SIM


----------

